# Catfish?



## DuckGetter11 (Nov 12, 2008)

How is the Catfishing in ND? Just wondering I am from SC. What kind of size do they have?


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Channel Cats in all we have... The fishing is great if you know the rivers and the water. Size varies on spots average 8-10


----------

